# [SOLVED] PDF Files unable to open in Word anymore.



## TKoester39 (Oct 27, 2007)

I had no problem opening any of my pdf files in microsoft word...until a few months ago. Now my computer can't open any of them anymore. It now gives me an option to open with File Conversion. It's all unreadable numbers now. :upset:

Is there a way I can open these files again and make them readable. I have no idea what happened???

Thanks
TKoester39

:wave:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: PDF Files unable to open in Word anymore.*

Right click on the file and chose Open With. Chose the program you want and if you are sure you want that program to always open that type of file tick always use this program to open this type of file .


----------



## TKoester39 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: PDF Files unable to open in Word anymore.*

Thank you so much.

I guess my brain wasn't working yesterday. :grin:

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: PDF Files unable to open in Word anymore.*

Im happy it worked for you :grin:


----------

